# Dying Light - Exceptionally Frustrating FPS Drop



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 28, 2015)

I preordered Dying Light a few months ago, looking forward to its release yesterday, and even though my specs are above the recommended, I get stupid frame drops!
I've been forced to lower the graphics settings to the minimum for everything and still get 20-30fps on average...

A lot of other people have been experiencing this, although others get 60fps at max settings like normal.
Maybe it's to do with graphics cards? I know the game is designed for nVidia and I use an AMD graphics card. So maybe this is the issue?

I'm hoping a patch is going to be soon released that will fix this, as I'm seriously losing motivation to play this game at more than half the frames I usually play with =(

Anyone else been experiencing this? What do people think?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 28, 2015)

Modern titles are usually colossal messes when they release. There isn't a single AAA developer besides CDPR that can get a release off without a hitch. Wait for patches I'd say, especially if there are forums full of people reporting the same thing. One of the many reasons I don't buy games before or on release. Always wait a week for reviews and patches.

If it has a PhysX option, turn it off.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

As I wrote this morning on the What are You Playing thread, this is one of the smoothest playing games I have encountered in awhile, so I am not understanding who all these people with frame drops are.


----------



## Zakin (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been pretty confused as well, the game has run amazingly well for me. Only thing I noticed was that the games built in vsync seems to be trash compared to forced, also the settings seem to be wonky on if reducing actually changes anything right now. Game is demanding, and AMD once again seems to need to release some driver optimizations. I already have a friend with AMD GPU issues with it...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2015)

Totalbiscuits 'port-report' kinda explains it all really










Something is bottlenecking and in most cases I think its down to some of the game code which at the moment seems to be badly optimised for multi-threaded CPUs. He also mentioned that Nvidia might need to tweak their SLi profile as GPU usage for dual graphics was all over the place.

Its similar to me playing ARMA III - everything set to ultra or almost ultra but yet GPUs only report about 50|50 or 70|50 usage never 70|70-90|90 and i sure as hell know it aint my CPU thats bottlenecking.

Im sure a patch will be released soon which hopefully fixes the fps drops


----------



## Zakin (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm always surprised that people enjoy hearing that Brit scream through youtube at them with "facts". Still on a single GPU I extremely seldom get FPS drops, I think the worst thing that happens is looking towards the tower where I drop to around 35-40FPS for a few moments. Game definitely runs better than Arma does for me.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

The only thing I can think of is maybe some people didn't install the latest Nvidia driver, which had Dying Light optimizations. Like Zakin, the slowest the game ran was looking toward the tower, and that isn't really noticeable to the naked eye. The great lighting, smoke, and large numbers of zombies hasn't affected it.


----------



## 64K (Jan 28, 2015)

This won't help the OP unfortunately but I found some info in this guide interesting especially about using HBAO+   This guide was using a GTX 980 though so take that into consideration.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/gu...performance-guide#dying-light-texture-quality


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been looking around, and it appears about 1.5 to 2 people out of every 10 have frame drops. The only thing it could be is their systems are not up to the task. Otherwise it would be 10 of us out of every 10. My rig is far from exceptional, and like I said no problems, AND i cranked draw distance almost to max (because I believe in a game I should have the ability to see as far as in real life).

The majority of user reviews and comments are positive, not only on game play, but game performance and optimization.


----------



## Anth0789 (Jan 28, 2015)

Playing threw the tutorial it had solid fps 70fps and up, but afterwards once you get outside it gets choppy like 40fps to 50fps its playable but I hope that they will patch it so it can run better.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 28, 2015)

I dont get on steam release was yestarday,but online shops physical disc release is end of february?Whats going on?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> The only thing I can think of is maybe some people didn't install the latest Nvidia driver, which had Dying Light optimizations. Like Zakin, the slowest the game ran was looking toward the tower, and that isn't really noticeable to the naked eye. The great lighting, smoke, and large numbers of zombies hasn't affected it.



TB did mention SLi profiles in his videos - He was still having problems with SLi even with the new profiles.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

Jaffakeik said:


> I dont get on steam release was yestarday,but online shops physical disc release is end of february?Whats going on?


 
Techland announced that for Europe and Asia they had some production problems with the printing of DVD's, so the only region that had already gotten through production was N. America.  They announced it on the 23rd, I think, that there was an unforeseen problem.  Pre-ordered discs were shipped out in N. America went out the 26th, and arrived at consumers homes on the 27th here.

@FreedomEclipse:  Then it's probably SLi isn't optimized yet.  Single card, no problems, and smooth as butter.  I daresay tho, I have seen very few games optimized for multi-GPU on release day (I agree it shouldn't be that way though).


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 28, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Totalbiscuits 'port-report' kinda explains it all really
> 
> seems to be badly optimised
> 
> Im sure a patch will be released soon which hopefully fixes the fps drops



Still a very solid good game! It is one of the must play of 2015.
And i can play it with my ultra low computer.Witch for me is definitely something.
- This is me being a critic - 
People buy ultra high pc's and expect to have the best gaming experience. It's normal. Would have same expectations,if i was in your place. You come here make a thread and let everybody know that you are experiencing fps drops. But were is the actual "i love playing this game" part of the thread ?!
"OMG....i am playing on ultra settings and i just lost 5 fps...this is totally unplayable.......i want my money back". You are playing the game,you are enjoying a ultra gaming experience (required settings and all ). 
It's like when you have the money to drive a Lamborghini,but sometimes when you're cornering it understeers. Who cares? You are in a Lambo!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 28, 2015)

Well the graphics aren't much different from that of Dead Island, but I agree, the performance sucks at the default system spec detection settings. It's fine for the tutorial, but then as everyone is saying, tanks once you go outside the tower.

I have a 7970 and my settings are...

Vsync-----------------Off
Textures--------------High
Shadow Map---------Med
Foliage----------------Med
View Distance---------0%
Ambient Occlusion---On
HBAO+----------------On
DoF--------------------Off
Motion Blur-----------Off
Antialiasing-----------On

I'm also using the file edit to remove that nasty film grain effect, so despite the dropped settings, it actually looks better than it did on max settings during the tutorial. There's a tweak using the same method to disable sun (dynamic) shadows as well to increase performance, but I've not tried it yet. I also had to bump the mouse sensitivity way up.

Also, I'm pretty sure that Draw Distance in this game after having read the GeForce settings guide, is not how far you can see, but how the LOD is adjusted. My 7970 defaulted to 50% Draw Distance, and with it set at zero I can see just as far away. It's just that distant objects are not as detailed, and since they're distant, it's not that noticeable.

I suspect we may see an AMD driver update like we did for AC Unity and Far Cry 4, but it's hard to say because the horror genre is not as big. So far my performance now is acceptable and much more playable than it was, but who knows, I've yet to face big hoards of angry zombies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1422411861&v=dJEXJmJMPrE&x-yt-cl=84924572


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Techland announced that for Europe and Asia they had some production problems with the printing of DVD's, so the only region that had already gotten through production was N. America.  They announced it on the 23rd, I think, that there was an unforeseen problem.  Pre-ordered discs were shipped out in N. America went out the 26th, and arrived at consumers homes on the 27th here.
> 
> @FreedomEclipse:  Then it's probably SLi isn't optimized yet.  Single card, no problems, and smooth as butter.  I daresay tho, I have seen very few games optimized for multi-GPU on release day (I agree it shouldn't be that way though).






Im gonna be rude here, and I do apologise but *watch the damn video.
*


TB tests the game in SLi and also single GPU configs

This here is his system specs...



> CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K @ 4.3ghz.
> 
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4-2800
> 
> ...



taken from his YT page.

In the video he mentions that Core 1 on his 5930k keeps hitting 99% while the others sit around 20-60% usage depending how much he turns view distance up in the settings and with view distance turned right up he can lose around 20-40fps depending where he is on the map or where he's looking. That to me says more than just an SLI optimisation issue and that happens regardless if he was running with SLi or had it disabled.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 29, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Totalbiscuits 'port-report' kinda explains it all really
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if it''s the same issue than Arma you might be in a long ass wait as Arma has had that issue for ever lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Well if it''s the same issue than Arma you might be in a long ass wait as Arma has had that issue for ever lol.



Thats the way bethesda seems to do things - Release a product thats somewhat buggy and unoptimised but playable - release the odd patch then let the community mod the tits out of it and fix all the bugs and other issues on their own accord.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 29, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im gonna be rude here, and I do apologise but *watch the damn video.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I understand. I have watched it.   How does that explain the 80% of the people, including me, who have had zero issues?  As I mentioned also, MY view distance is almost maxed, so THAT can't be the distinguishing issue that is the cause of the minority who are having fps problems, that are VISIBLE.

And truly, whatever happened to enjoying a game without a fps meter telling you what you are seeing?  I wager, the guy who did the video and many others would not know they had a fps issue if they would just immerse themselves in the game and let their eyes and mind see what they see.

So, not trying to be argumentative, but I just don't see that it's a huge issue.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I understand. I have watched it.   How does that explain the 80% of the people, including me, who have had zero issues?  As I mentioned also, MY view distance is almost maxed, so THAT can't be the distinguishing issue that is the cause of the minority who are having fps problems, that are VISIBLE.
> 
> And truly, whatever happened to enjoying a game without a fps meter telling you what you are seeing?  I wager, the guy who did the video and many others would not know they had a fps issue if they would just immerse themselves in the game and let their eyes and mind see what they see.
> 
> So, not trying to be argumentative, but I just don't see that it's a huge issue.



Im sure he will put in a good few hours into the game. with that a side. the game is a port. It would be interesting to see if the developers have ported it over properly as most of the games we have on PC these days quite often then not are console ports and some are pretty bad ports.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 29, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im sure he will put in a good few hours into the game. with that a side. the game is a port. It would be interesting to see if the developers have ported it over properly as most of the games we have on PC these days quite often then not are console ports and some are pretty bad ports.



I do agree with THAT!   Really, I've played some bad ports, and this one doesn't feel that way.  It really doesn't.  From a visual perspective, it is very smooth.  If you get it, please try it without any fps readouts, and you'll be impressed.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dying Light Launch Bug Fixes And Tweaks
http://www.game-debate.com/news/?ne...title=Dying Light Launch Bug Fixes And Tweaks


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 29, 2015)

I like TB im subbed to him. It's unfortunate that he may not realize this but when he has SLI turned the game does get CPU bound for him. It's partially because the game isn't optimized good for multithreading and most of the calculations are done on the first core. With two 980s it really shows that having HT on (splitting 1 core into 2) is hurting him. He is essentially using 50% of each core and because the game uses 1 core more than others this is holding his framerate down.


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Jan 29, 2015)

i dont know guys.. i own 4790k oced to 4.6ghz and gtx 980 oced to 1510mhz, no fps drops, etc. all maxed out, vsync off - stable 60fps+
awesome looking graphics btw.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 29, 2015)

Please just let there be a game patch/AMD graphics driver update =(


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't know about this test here if it can be trusted: http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps/dying-light-test-gpu.html

But if so, seems that the game suffer of poor optimisation over any card... stock GTX 980, is like 71 FPS.. at max but I don't know their realtime benchmark how they took the info for the FPS...



Joel Charig said:


> I preordered Dying Light a few months ago, looking forward to its release yesterday, and even though my specs are above the recommended, I get stupid frame drops!
> I've been forced to lower the graphics settings to the minimum for everything and still get 20-30fps on average...
> 
> A lot of other people have been experiencing this, although others get 60fps at max settings like normal.
> ...



What driver are you using?

also we need to wait more bench to see if the CPU can be a factor also.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2015)

The hardware specs are fine. This game is like when crysis initially released needs major rework.


----------



## Devil-Walker (Jan 29, 2015)

i had a similar problem turns out the game wasn't on full screen once i turn on full screen the game ran perfect. for some reason the game was setting itself on windowed mode on install.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 29, 2015)

runs fine here just finished the story mode
wasn't impressed with it anyway to much scripted-ness for a open world game and the story was mehhhhh
it does seem to have minor core affinity issues where it will favor one core causing it to run at ~80% on that one core
which is a bad idea on Crappy AMD Procs due to there architecture
which is probably what is causing the fps drops


----------



## Anth0789 (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks like a patch is coming to fix certain issues:
http://forum.techland.pl/topic/2656-patch-is-coming-your-way/


Edit: site seems down for now but was working before


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 29, 2015)

I blame nvidia gameworks. >:|


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 29, 2015)

Devil-Walker said:


> ...for some reason the game was setting itself on windowed mode on install.



There's a glitch where it resets to No on Fullscreen. Even if your set your desktop res to same as game res, it will show a window on the load screen, then go fullscreen, but it will still say No on Fullscreen in the menu.

I came up with a workaround that seems to correct it though.

Go to Documents\Dying Light\out\settings. Open Notepad and drag the video.scr file into it. Where it says !Fullscreen(), change it !Fullscreen(1). Click Save as you exit Notepad.

Now right click on the saved video.scr file, click Properties, and check Read-only and Apply.

Now it will launch correctly and retain the Fullscreen setting.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 29, 2015)

if you need to pickup a few fps
extract to Documents\Dying Light\
disables camera blur and filmgrain


----------



## Devil-Walker (Jan 29, 2015)

It only happened wen i first intalled the game. It runs perfectly after i set it to full screen and hasn't changed to Windowed since


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 30, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> if you need to pickup a few fps
> extract to Documents\Dying Light\
> disables camera blur and filmgrain



I started making a whole bunch of modified files to put in the Doc\DL folder but found it started making things worse. All types of blur, film grain, glow (bloom), etc, disabled. I reverted back to just using the 0 noise file, which disables film grain. I also instead of using the edited video.scr file tweak mentioned above to retain Fullscreen (which for some reason kept reverting the game to the auto detect settings), deleted the video.scr file. It created a new one and it stayed read only like I had it. Now I don't get fullscreen going off without even editing it.

Performance is better this way too. Having all those modded files was terrible on performance. Only thing I haven't checked is RAM usage. Some say the game is a memory hog, with possible memory leaks.

I'll just leave you guys with this. Maybe it will help ease the pain of those having issues with the game. I found it hilarious.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like it is my AMD processor! So relieved that the devs are working on this.

I find it ironic that the recommended CPU was the exact same processor I've got - an AMD - and AMD's are the ones having problems!


----------



## RCoon (Jan 30, 2015)

I must concede defeat. I expected this to be a bland empty husk of a game lacking all moral and creative fiber. I am pleasantly surprised, it's actually pretty good. Will be pushing my friends to get it to do multiplayer. Also glad to see a patch for performance improvement so soon.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I must concede defeat. I expected this to be a bland empty husk of a game lacking all moral and creative fiber. I am pleasantly surprised, it's actually pretty good. Will be pushing my friends to get it to do multiplayer. Also glad to see a patch for performance improvement so soon.


 
I said on day one it was good!  I think however, the Parkour difficulty may put alot of people off, and the horde of jumping, climbing zombies around dusk I have encountered that kick my ass if I get one bit held up!


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I said on day one it was good!  I think however, the Parkour difficulty may put alot of people off, and the horde of jumping, climbing zombies around dusk I have encountered that kick my ass if I get one bit held up!


This adds to the realism of it though in my eyes; most zombie apocalypse games aren't realistic enough to me, this game has more realistic parkour (I do parkour myself), although not perfectly realistic, and I imagine an actual apocalypse would be this hard to survive in!


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 30, 2015)

Downloading this bad boy now, can't wait to play tonight sucking on a few cold beers.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 30, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> I started making a whole bunch of modified files to put in the Doc\DL folder but found it started making things worse. All types of blur, film grain, glow (bloom), etc, disabled. I reverted back to just using the 0 noise file, which disables film grain. I also instead of using the edited video.scr file tweak mentioned above to retain Fullscreen (which for some reason kept reverting the game to the auto detect settings), deleted the video.scr file. It created a new one and it stayed read only like I had it. Now I don't get fullscreen going off without even editing it.
> 
> Performance is better this way too. Having all those modded files was terrible on performance. Only thing I haven't checked is RAM usage. Some say the game is a memory hog, with possible memory leaks.
> 
> I'll just leave you guys with this. Maybe it will help ease the pain of those having issues with the game. I found it hilarious.


you did something wrong then


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 30, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> you did something wrong then




Actually no, I used the same exact method for the noise tweak, which exhibits no such problems by istelf. Why would you assume this when it's well known many games have performance issues the more you mod them? Like Skyrim for example.



Joel Charig said:


> I find it ironic that the recommended CPU was the exact same processor I've got - an AMD - and *AMD's are the ones having problems!*



You mean the *AMD* one they listed is the same one. No dev ever lists only AMD CPUs. In fact I'm sure they know most are using Intels. The way you worded that you make is sound like they recommended AMD over Intel, which is never the case for sys reqs.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 30, 2015)

With careful ordering, Skyrim can take ALOT of mods.  That creaky engine is taking 179 mods, close to the limit, on mine. 

As to Dying Light, I think what Joel was saying is he has the recommended AMD processor (They list AMD and Intel recommendations), and according to the patch notes they seem to have zeroed in on performance issues with AMD processors.  That could acccount for many of the people that are having real problems, since it's not everyone who is having trouble.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 31, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> You mean the *AMD* one they listed is the same one. No dev ever lists only AMD CPUs. In fact I'm sure they know most are using Intels. The way you worded that you make is sound like they recommended AMD over Intel, which is never the case for sys reqs.


Ah yes sorry, I apologise


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 31, 2015)

The update released today actually improved my framerate quite a lot - I'm getting 60 or near there in some areas with only a slight drop otherwise =) But...I'm still only on the lowest graphics settings there are - everything tuned down to the minimum. So I'm avidly awaiting the next patch! Hopefully I won't have completed the game by then haha!

Speaking of which, has anyone got some tips for the "Siblings" mission? I'm stuck at the objective of getting a sample from one of the green zombies (it's name has escaped me).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm thinking if we are going to start talking experiences and possible tips, maybe we need an Official Dying Light thread.


----------



## Zakin (Jan 31, 2015)

About 12 hours in pure co-op run with my buddy, game is amazing, everything Dead Island should have been.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 31, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> I'll just leave you guys with this. Maybe it will help ease the pain of those having issues with the game. I found it hilarious.


Oh my days, I've just watched this! Freakin' hilarious! I love his pronunciation of parkour haha!


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 31, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I blame nvidia gameworks. >:|



I 2nd that.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 31, 2015)

I have the visuals maxed out in game and the game runs perfect for me. Zero fps drops. This game runs awesome on my pc.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> I have the visuals maxed out in game and the game runs perfect for me. Zero fps drops. This game runs awesome on my pc.



Same, except motion blur. I turn that headache off in every game, just can't stand it! Seems to perform pretty well on 1440p, although it hovers "around" 60FPS. Gives my system a run for its money, Skylake and shiny 22nm GPU's need to arrive quick.

Easter Egg anyone?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 31, 2015)

Guys, in case you're interested, I found out how to turn off chromatic aberration if you don't like that colored edged blurring from this affect. They've overdone it so much some are getting sick from it.

Just open Data0.pak with WinRar, go to scripts, and extract varlist_hud.scr to Documents\Dying Light\out\data\scripts. If you're missing any of those folders you need to create them. Now open Notepad and drag the file into it and change all the aberration values to 0.0. Now Save the file.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2015)

Made a discussion thread for those that want to talk about the game as opposed to just this subject of performance issues.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dying-light-discussion.209477/


----------



## newconroer (Jan 31, 2015)

Visit RCoon's thread. I've pointed out some things about the engine and performance that may be of help.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 1, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> I have the visuals maxed out in game and the game runs perfect for me. Zero fps drops. This game runs awesome on my pc.


Everyone who has reported this has a nVidea card, so it's fair to say it was developed with nVidia in mind.
Looks like you have a suitable name for your rig judging by the specs


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 1, 2015)

runs fine on my system


----------



## litwicki24 (Feb 1, 2015)

How to disable film grain effect?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 1, 2015)

I get the same problem SLI or not.


----------



## Devil-Walker (Feb 1, 2015)

litwicki24 said:


> How to disable film grain effect?





OneMoar said:


> if you need to pickup a few fps
> extract to Documents\Dying Light\
> disables camera blur and filmgrain



OneMoar posted a file that should do the trick. it worked for me


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 2, 2015)

Runs great for me too @ OC'ed 780GTX,
All extra stuff enabled or high, exepct shadows @medium or new patch shadows @ high.


Also I use tweaked distance view @ 3.60, default is 2.60..


Usually it sits ~ 2900 - 3020mb @1080p, but it doesn't stutter or anything like that


----------



## jpolo (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi there. Just want to help out a bit here for people who are still having difficulty. I was having terrible terrible difficulty using an AMD card until I found this video, now everything is running on max settings without a hitch. not sure why but the AMD command center override graphics did the trick. Here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndEQd3h05yI good luck! hope this helps.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2015)

the new AMD drivers (i'm running the slightly older beta) really upped my FPS with a 7970. definitely give the new drivers a shot.


----------



## newconroer (Mar 22, 2015)

jpolo said:


> Hi there. Just want to help out a bit here for people who are still having difficulty. I was having terrible terrible difficulty using an AMD card until I found this video, now everything is running on max settings without a hitch. not sure why but the AMD command center override graphics did the trick. Here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndEQd3h05yI good luck! hope this helps.



Are you, Anuj Thaplyial?


----------



## jpolo (Mar 22, 2015)

No. Does it matter? Fix worked for me. Searched for a long time. Thought I would share.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2015)

can definitely confirm that the new AMD beta drivers (not the press release ones) are even better.

14.12 was getting me about 30FPS on medium, now i'm getting 70FPS on high. Huge, HUGE in game difference.

That said, i feel like it may be a 7K series issue because my 6870 got no gains from the change, but my friends 7870 did.


----------



## jpolo (Mar 23, 2015)

for the record, alienware 17 here, Radeon HD 8970 inside. Updating drivers did nothing to fix the issue (I had about 20 fps or so to start), only the above posted youtube video worked for me.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 23, 2015)

Mussels said:


> 14.12 was getting me about 30FPS on medium, ...


This makes me skeptical whether I'll gain anything from the new beta, because this is not at all the case for me with Dying Light. I run max settings with 50% draw distance and vsync, blur and dof off, but I'm getting much better FPS than that. I have an older CPU than you too. Are you running draw distance up high or something? That said, I've employed a few file edits to remove film grain, noise and aberration, which did seem to help FPS a bit.

Ironically it's AC Rogue that made me want to finally DL and install the beta, because as the game's progressed and I've gotten most of my ship upgrades, the naval battles are getting much more intense and creating a noticeable slow down in the FPS. It doesn't exhibit slight hitching when going in and out of travel speed during battles like AC IV, but if I've battled say a frigette and man o war, then board a man o war, between all the AI activity and smoke, I'm moving a lot slower during melee combat.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> This makes me skeptical whether I'll gain anything from the new beta, because this is not at all the case for me with Dying Light. I run max settings with 50% draw distance and vsync, blur and dof off, but I'm getting much better FPS than that. I have an older CPU than you too. Are you running draw distance up high or something? That said, *I've employed a few file edits to remove film grain,* noise and aberration, which did seem to help FPS a bit.
> 
> Ironically it's AC Rogue that made me want to finally DL and install the beta, because as the game's progressed and I've gotten most of my ship upgrades, the naval battles are getting much more intense and creating a noticeable slow down in the FPS. It doesn't exhibit slight hitching when going in and out of travel speed during battles like AC IV, but if I've battled say a frigette and man o war, then board a man o war, between all the AI activity and smoke, I'm moving a lot slower during melee combat.



You can turn that off in game.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 23, 2015)

^LOL, I never trusted the in game option because when they first came out with that, it was another one of the many things that was broken and kept resetting itself. One of the patches also broke the usual way of modding files by placing them in the Documents path.

All you have to do is use the same edit method but place them in the Data3.pak file instead. The only caveat is a message window that pops up at the first game menu screen warning that the detected change of files means you are limited to playing online with only those whom have the exact same mods. You then press Enter to acknowledge, and you're up and running.

I don't play online anymore so it's no big deal to me.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2015)

Well turns off for me without issue.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> This makes me skeptical whether I'll gain anything from the new beta, because this is not at all the case for me with Dying Light. I run max settings with 50% draw distance and vsync, blur and dof off, but I'm getting much better FPS than that. I have an older CPU than you too. Are you running draw distance up high or something? That said, I've employed a few file edits to remove film grain, noise and aberration, which did seem to help FPS a bit.
> 
> Ironically it's AC Rogue that made me want to finally DL and install the beta, because as the game's progressed and I've gotten most of my ship upgrades, the naval battles are getting much more intense and creating a noticeable slow down in the FPS. It doesn't exhibit slight hitching when going in and out of travel speed during battles like AC IV, but if I've battled say a frigette and man o war, then board a man o war, between all the AI activity and smoke, I'm moving a lot slower during melee combat.



that was minimum settings, everything off and view distance at 0.

even on the systems that had good FPS, the game feels smoother - it could be specific to the bug many people had with the game but it sure doesnt hurt to try.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 23, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Well turns off for me without issue.


Maybe so, but film grain is only a small part of what I've tried tweaking anyway, so it's no big deal to just add that to my edited files, which would result in the aforementioned popup message with the other tweaks anyway.

Truth be told once I find an easy way to mod I am intrigued by it. You can also disable or vary the melee weapon deterioration, as well as disable or shorten the somewhat vision limiting effect of water in your eyes after exiting the water. Personally I think the water effect is one thing Ubi does a lot better. Shorter duration, easier to see, and the effect itself actually looks more realistic.

The only thing that really nags at me is I've yet to find a way to remove the distortion effect of night sense. Why they insisted on having it distort like that is beyond me. The ironic thing is, the distortion itself is not very noticeable at night, but in the day or with decent interior lighting, using it frequently means the screen is distorted most of the time. I'm sure it's not helping frame rates either.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes i like how UBI does the water effects although i don't see it being more realistic as i like seeing those bubbles hehe.


----------



## Noobpwner (Mar 23, 2015)

I downloaded this game from a torrent (so feel free to dismiss this post) and I would be playing with everything on max and getting 60fps on my rig with gtx 970 and i7 4790k and then after a cutscene or something like that it would drop to 30 and be limited there.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2015)

It's people like you who course problems for those who actually buy the games and you want help WTF.


----------



## Noobpwner (Mar 23, 2015)

I just got anoyed enough by the droops and deleted it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2015)

piracy talk isnt allowed on the forums, i'll have to call a stop to that discussion here. further discussion on that topic will result in deleted posts and infractions, depending on my caffeine levels at the time.


----------



## Noobpwner (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry didn't know that.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 23, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Yes i like how UBI does the water effects although i don't see it being more realistic as i like seeing those bubbles hehe.



Don't know what you mean by bubbles. Techland's version mostly involves a slightly wavy and very blurry effect. I'm talking specifically about the effect AFTER emerging from water when having been swimming in it with your head submerged.

Ubi's effect demonstrates water sheeting better, and does so with MUCH more clarity and very minimal visual distortion. Plus it doesn't last as long, so you aren't spending 15 seconds waiting for the blur effect to go away.



Noobpwner said:


> I downloaded this game from a torrent (so feel free to dismiss this post) and I would be playing with everything on max and getting 60fps on my rig with gtx 970 and i7 4790k and then after a cutscene or something like that it would drop to 30 and be limited there.



You have a 970 and 4790k and you're too cheap to buy the game? Are you F!*%ing kidding?

Yeah, I'll dismiss your post alright.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> Don't know what you mean by bubbles. Techland's version mostly involves a slightly wavy and very blurry effect. I'm talking specifically about the effect AFTER emerging from water when having been swimming in it with your head submerged.
> 
> Ubi's effect demonstrates water sheeting better, and does so with MUCH more clarity and very minimal visual distortion. Plus it doesn't last as long, so you aren't spending 15 seconds waiting for the blur effect to go away.
> 
> ...



Maybe i am thinking of another game with da bubbles , Maybe Bioshock ?.  None bother me just a different way of doing it.

If they did it the same as UBI they would of gotten even more fingers pointed at them.  Which is another thing that pisses me off, love a game and if some one makes one remotely like the one you loved played they bitch and moan.


----------

